# Initial Setup Problems: C211 Network Issues



## bengaldave (Jul 26, 2009)

Tivo Bolt arrived on Wednesday. Unable to complete setup. I get the error C211. When I called Tivo Support they said they were aware of this issue and were sorry for the inconvenience. I have not seen this issue listed here in the forum. Am I the only one with this issue?

Support said they would email when it is resolved but it 2 days later and I do not want to let this go and miss my return opportunity.

I tried every way to connect, I used WIFI, both 5g and 2g, ethernet and MoCa.

On screen it states that it connects to the internet, that it gets the time, and then verifies subscription with Tivo.

It then starts to download data, takes a couple of minutes, then fails, says the connection was interrupted and lists the error C211. 

I have a Tivo Premiere that works fine, does not have any network problems. I would like to retire the Tivo Premiere and use this Bolt as I took the transfer lifetime deal this week. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Two other threads.

Tivo bolt Connection interrupted C211

I'm seeing frequent "spinning/wait" icon...is something wrong/drive dying?

I haven't read the threads, but maybe there is something that can help.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe you can at least complete setup with the 00000 zip code?

At least you can watch TV...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Given what the linked threads report, I wouldn't just wait for TiVo to call/email you back. Keep the pressure on them.


----------

